# Jeff's sauce shelf life?



## pne123 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, I just got jeff's recipe for his sauce and rub.  At first I was skeptical of spending almost 20 bucks for the recipes.  Well, I have used them on my first rack of ribs.  I like the rub but the jury is still out if it is worth the $9, in my family anyway. The sauce on the other hand is worth the $20 all by itself. Again this my family's humble opinion. 

My question is how long will jeffs sauce last in the fridge?  I want to make a big batch cuz I am lazy. We will go thru it fast but the wife thinks it will only last about 2 weeks. I think it should last longer since the only fresh item in the sauce is the garlic cloves but w/ the other items should preserve it, i would think.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 10, 2007)

Because it uses fresh lemon juice I would keep it only for about a week two max. Lemons tend to go south quickly.


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 10, 2007)

lemon juice doesn't last long? we have a big bottle that we have had in the fridge for about 2 months now. no one has gotten sick so far.


----------



## pne123 (Jul 10, 2007)

I was going from memory and forgot about the lemon juice.  Ok, I do not think a double or even a triple batch will go bad before it is gone. My first batch only lasted 4 days


----------



## dionysus (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Chris, you're right, the stuff in the bottle should last almost forever what with the preservatives and all. But I still like using fresh squeezed.


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 10, 2007)

i don't use fresh lemon juice. my wife likes to make a lemon bunt cake every now and then. she makes a glaze for it out of lemon juice and powdered sugar. she keeps a bottle of lemon juice in the fridge to make it. how long does _that_ last?


----------



## dionysus (Jul 10, 2007)

I know here in the great white north the bottles have expiry, or best before dates as they prefer to call it. I'm betting y'all  have something similar there. The amazing part is that the date is usually at least 1.5 - 2 years out.


----------



## pne123 (Jul 10, 2007)

i know my bottle of lemon juice has to be going on about a year old. 
I am sure mine has a date somehwhere.  Everythind does except SPAM (mmmm spam....hey anyone every smoke a Spam block?) and twinkys.


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 10, 2007)

i just checked the bottle. on the cap is a best by date. sometime in 2008. so i am sure i am safe. spam. i thought about smoking some. the only way i will eat that stuff, is if it is sliced and fried. but smoked, now that may be some good stuff right there. i think i have seen it here, somewhere, someone smoked a block.


----------



## pne123 (Jul 10, 2007)

Now that we are completely off subject, I will pull some from my earthquake rations and smoke one next time.  I will post a new thead on it when I do.  It is camping when you are starving.  Fry it up and eat w/ eggs or on white bread w/ mayo.  how can something so wrong taste so right.


----------

